# Hells Bay



## tim_henshaw

poked around the backcountry for the first time yesterday and spent the majority of the time messing around in Hells bay. It was pretty dead there. Like nothing. Not even Bait. Are there better times to fish that area? My day started much later then I wanted (11am) due to not one...but two flat tires on the way into the ENP...but there was not much life there. But I also want to point out that we werent very deep into Hells Bay to time constraints...not half as deep into it as I wanted to. Thoughts? Is it better at certain parts of the tide?


----------



## Dillusion

Just fish snake and garfield bight, lol.


----------



## Taterides

Wait until its been cold for a period of time. Not an easy place to fish. It will get better as winter comes.


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's a small tip about Hell's (and places like Hell's Bay).... At times those kind of areas can be inconsistent (understatement - hot one day, cold the next). What I learned to do is come into one of those areas - then shut down and listen for a few minutes. If you don't hear signs of fish activity and don't see tiny baitfish... turn around and go somewhere else.

We were up inside a nearby bay the last two days, late in the afternoon. On the first day one of my anglers got bit on his very first cast and we went on to catch and release snook, reds, and trout all in the same, very small bay (where there wasn't a trace of saltwater...).

The very next day I had high hopes (even though the wind had shifted slightly from the day before). Two bites was all we got -even though we could see the fish spooking away from us... Like I said, inconsistent....


----------

